# No internet connectivity with Speedtouch modem despite full internet status signal



## edemire (Oct 28, 2007)

1st, the specs......

_I own a MAC OS X Version 10.4.8 

Processor 1.83 GHz Intel Core 2 Cuo 
Memory 512 MB

My internal wireless network card is called an AirPort Card

Wireless Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x168C, 0x87)
  Wireless Card Locale:	Worldwide
  Wireless Card Firmware Version:	1.0.46

AirPort:
  Type:	IEEE80211
  BSD Device Name:	en1
  Hardware (MAC) Address:	00:19:e3:d7:bc:eb
  IPv4:
  Configuration Method:	DHCP
  IPv6:
  Configuration Method:	Automatic
  AppleTalk:
  Configuration Method:	Node
  Proxies:
  Proxy Configuration Method:	2
  ExcludeSimpleHostnames:	0
  FTP Passive Mode:	1
  Auto Discovery Enabled:	0
  IEEE80211:
  AllowNetCreation:	1
  JoinMode:	Ranked
  MAC Address:	00:19:e3:d7:bc:eb

That is more info than you need but glean whatever you need from it.  

The brand of the external modem that I am trying to connect to in the apartment is SpeedTouch _

*The problem:*

I receive a "full reception" status on my network connectivity status bar but am not able to access the internet.  When I use Firefox to try to open the internet, it looks for a server for about 30 seconds and then the "Server not found" page pops up.

When I open Safari, I receive a totally blank page titled "Untitled".  The blue loading bar freezes a fifth of the way across the address bar and no text is given.  It like this for about 70 seconds and then a You are not connected to the Internet.
Safari cant open the page http://www.cnn.com/ because your computer isnt connected to the Internet.

When I open the "Network" under "System Preferences", I receive a "green light" by AirPort - &#304;t says "AirPort is connected to the network SpeedTouch 34987.  You are connected to the &#304;nternet via Airport. 

However, when I go to "Diagnostics" I receive green lights by AirPort, Airport Settings, Network Settings, and ISP, but red lights by "&#304;nternet" and "Server".  Underneath the red lights it says "Failed".  

When I go to TCP/IP, I receive an IP Address (192.168.1.4), a Subnet Mask (255.255.255.0), and a Router (192.168.1.1).  I am also able to use Skype with the connection. 

When I tried to connect directly to the modem with a cable, the same problem occurred.  

Finally, my flatmate also has a Mac (an older version) and has had no problem connecting to the same network, wirelessly or wired.  
BUT whenever I try to connect to the network (and fail), SHE loses her internet connection.  I must then turn my computer off and reset the modem so that she can get back onto the Internet.  It is as if my Mac is wirelessly reconfiguring the modem and screwing it up somehow.  

As a side-note, I am sometimes able to connect to password-less servers in the neighborhood.  More often than not, however, I will click on a server (e.g. senem) that I had had access to a few hours before, and will receive a "There was an error joining the AirPort network "senem" message.  
ALL of the 3 servers that I am able to use will pop up with messages like this.  &#304;f I am able to use one of them, however, then I am able to use them all. 
It is frustrating because no further details are ever given, and I am left to grapple with seemingly inexplicable reasons.  I am beginning to look at the whole situation as a religious lesson of sorts. 

There may be multiple issues in here or it may be as simple as updating my drivers - but if anybody can shed light on what in the hell is happening here I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 28, 2007)

Power down the modem for 30 seconds, power it back up, and then try it again. Access the Internet from your Mac only through your router.


----------



## kevin reeve (Nov 7, 2007)

edemire said:


> 1st, the specs......
> 
> _I own a MAC OS X Version 10.4.8
> 
> ...


I have a very similar problem with my new cable broadband, was previously adsl with no problems, Although i can access the internet via the ethernet cable directly connected to the modem, some one mentioned that i should get in touch with the service provider about changing the modem [motorolasb5101] to full bridge mode but the provider was of little help so far. Very frustrating. Kevin


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 7, 2007)

kevin reeve said:


> I have a very similar problem with my new cable broadband, ...


Have you tried the same solution?


----------



## kevin reeve (Nov 8, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> Have you tried the same solution?



Yes I have, all to no avail I'm afraid, thanks.


----------



## ZiggyStarr (Feb 4, 2008)

Any resolution to this?  I have a nearly identicle problem.


----------

